# Windows Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen



## Dennis Wronka (17. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Leute.

In diesem Thread wollen wir nun alle Sicherheitsinfos/-updates/-warnungen zum Thema Windows sammeln.
Ein zentraler Thread zu diesem Thema ist wohl die richtige Loesung damit es sowohl denen die die neuesten Informationen hinterlassen, als auch denen die diese suchen, so einfach wie moeglich zu machen.

Viel Spass, und hoffentlich keinerlei Sicherheitsprobleme!
Gruss
Dennis


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Exploits für aktuelle Windows-Lücken*

Für die am Patchday gestopften Sicherheitslücken der Collaboration Objects (MS05-048) und in MSDTC und COM+ (MS05-051) existieren offenbar bereits Exploits, mit denen Angreifer übers Netz die vollständige Kontrolle über betroffene Systeme erlangen könnten. So hat Gary Oleary-Steele, Entdecker des Fehlers in den Collaboration Objects, in einem eigenen Advisory auf der Sicherheits-Mailingliste Bugtraq bekannt gegeben, dass er den Exploit-Code Teilnehmern seines Sicherheitsseminars zugänglich mache. Das Internet Storm Center berichtet, dass die Firma Immunity Exploits zu der MSDTC/COM+-Lücke an ihre Kunden weitergebe. 

Der Immunity-Exploit zielt speziell auf Windows 2000, anfällig sind jedoch auch Windows XP und Server 2003 einschließlich der 64-Bit-Varianten. Auf dem betroffenen Port 3372 beobachtet das ISC auch bereits deutliche Zunahme der Aktivitäten, was auf eine gezielte Suche nach potenziellen Opfern hinweist. 

Zudem hat der Sicherheitsberater eEye zwei detaillierte Advisories zu den Sicherheitslücken in MSDTC und COM+ (MS05-051) und DirectShow (MS05-050) veröffentlicht. So ist damit zu rechnen, dass in den kommenden Tagen weitere Exploits entwickelt und auch veröffentlicht werden. Wer es also noch nicht getan hat, sollte nun umgehend die von Microsoft veröffentlichten Updates einspielen.

Update:
Die angekündigten Exploits kommen wie vermutet: Das französische FrSIRT listet bereits Proof-of-Concept-Code für den Fehler der Collaboration Objekts (MS05-48), einen Denial-of-Service-Angriff auf den Netzwerkverbindungsmanager (MS05-45) und einen Pseudo-FTP-Server, der dem Windows-FTP-Client einen Dateinamen mit Verzeichnispfad unterschiebt (MS05-44).


Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64869


----------



## Sinac (17. Oktober 2005)

*Microsofts Sicherheitsupdate für COM+ macht teilweise Probleme*

Microsofts Update MS05-051 gegen Sicherheitslücken in MSDTC und COM+, für die es bereits Exploits gibt, macht Probleme, berichtete das Internet Storm Center. Es seien einige Berichte über seltsame Phänomene nach Installation des Updates eingegangen; so könnten einzelne Anwender Windows Update nicht mehr nutzen, die Suchfunktion im Startmenü funktioniere teilweise nicht mehr, nach dem Login in das System gebe es einen leeren Bildschirm, bestimmte Anwendungen würden Probleme bereiten. 

Microsoft hat mögliche Probleme mit dem Update MS05-051 unter Windows XP, Windows 2000 Server und Windows Server 2003 bestätigt. In einem Support-Artikel führt der Konzern als Ursache an, dass unter bestimmten Bedingungen COM+-Anwendungen nicht auf die COM+-Katalogdateien zugreifen könnten. Dies trete auf, wenn die Default-Zugriffsrechte auf das Directory mit den Dateien oder auf die Dateien selbst geändert wurden. Vor dem Update MS05-051 waren aber keine expliziten Zugriffsrechte auf die Katalogdateien notwendig, sodass eventuelle Änderungen der Zugriffsrechte keine Auswirkungen hatten.

Im Support-Artikel macht Microsoft Angaben, welche Zugriffsrechte für die Katalog-Dateien (*.clb) im Verzeichnis registration des Windows-Installationsdirectories (%windir%) haben müssen. Außerdem ist eine Anleitung enthalten, um die Zugriffsrechte korrekt zu setzen.

Quelle:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/64952


----------



## Sinac (18. Oktober 2005)

*Probleme mit Microsoft Security Bulletin MS05-051*

Systeme auf dem das erste letzte Wocher erschienen Bulletin MS05-051 installiert ist haben eventuell erhebliche Probleme mit verschiedenen Diensten und COM+ Funktionen. Dies trifft auf Systeme zu, bei denen die Standardlistensteuerungszugriffsberechtigungen für das %windir%\registration-Verzeichnis geändert wurde.

Weitere Informationen:
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/909444
http://news.zdnet.co.uk/internet/security/0,39020375,39231211,00.htm


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

*Yahoo fixt Null-Byte-Schwachstelle in WebMail*

Eine Sicherheitslücke in Yahoos WebMail Service wurde gefixt. Durch die Lücke lies sich Code in Microsofts Internet Explorer einschleusen.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65234


----------



## Sinac (22. Oktober 2005)

*Phishing-Schutz für Internet Explorer 6*

Microsoft hat eine Erweiterung seiner MSN Toolbar veröffentlicht, die einen besseren Schutz vor Phishing für den Internet Explorer bieten soll.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65219


----------



## Sinac (4. November 2005)

*Probleme mit Webseiten durch zwei Microsoft-Patches*

Duche zwei kollidierende Patches für den Internet Explorer werden mache Inhalte nicht oder fehlerhaft dargestellt.

Quelle und weitere Informationen:
http://www.heise.de/security/news/meldung/65710


----------



## Neurodeamon (10. November 2005)

*Tutorials Windows XP Security Bulletin I*

1) Es ist für Windows ein Sicherheitspatch veröffentlicht worden, der eine Sicherheitslücke in der Graphics Rendering Engine schließt (KB896424).
Diese Sicherheitslücke wird als *KRITISCH *eingestuft!

Link 

2) Stichwort: Stanit (Durch Sicherheitslücke im DCOM RPC)
Mir laufen ständig Opfer von Stanit über den Weg, bzw. mir heulen Leute die Ohren voll das sie Stanit auf dem Rechner haben. Die Sicherheitslücke welche Stanit nutzt, wurde aber bereits 2003 mit einem Update geschlossen. Ich muß nicht erwähnen, das die Anzahl an Zombie-PCs im Netz zunimmt. In Australien wird gerade darüber verhandelt ob die Provider Benutzern von verseuchten Zombie-PCs einfach die Internetverbindungen gekappt werden bis die Rechner sauber sind.

Wer nicht auf seine Sicherheit achtet ist - verzeiht wenn ich es direkt ausschreibe: SELBST SCHULD

- Es gibt Momente in denen man nicht die Möglichkeit hat etwas zu tun. Durch mangelndes Wissen zu dem Thema z. B.
- (Noch) unerfahrene User haben eine (sehr kleine, auf wackeligen Beinen stehende) Entschuldigung.
- Die meisten verseuchten Rechner sind allerdings das Ergebnis von Ignoranz und Faulheit der User die damit ins Netz gehen.
- Zu all jenen mit raubkopierten Windowsversionen möchte ich gar nichts sagen ...


----------



## Johannes Postler (2. Januar 2006)

Unter http://www.hexblog.com/2005/12/wmf_vuln.html findet ihr einen inoffiziellen Patch für die WMF-Lücke. Genauere Infos stehen auf der Seite.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. Januar 2006)

Der langerwartete, offizielle Patch fuer die WMF-Sicherheitsluecke ist nun endlich erschienen und ueber das Windows-Update erhaeltlich.
Schoen, dass auch Microsoft es endlich geschafft hat... 

Quelle: http://www.securityfocus.com/brief/96


----------



## Neurodeamon (11. Januar 2006)

*Update*

Neues Sicherheitsupdate vom 10.01.2006: KB908519

Und das Januar-Update des Windows Malware Scanners ist auch herraussen: KB890830


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. April 2006)

*MS Patchday April*

Es war vor einigen Tagen mal wieder Patchday bei Microsoft. Bitte denkt daran Euer Windows auf dem neuesten Stand zu halten um die Warscheinlichkeit des Wurmbefalls bei Eurem digitalen Haustier (Spezies PC, Gattung Desktop Sklave  ) zu mindern.


----------

